# Infortunio per Kessie in Costa D'avorio - Egitto.



## Tifo'o (26 Gennaio 2022)

Kessie è uscito per infortunio al 30esimo nella partita di Coppa D'Africa valida per i quarti contro l'Egitto.


----------



## Andris (26 Gennaio 2022)

grande coppa d'Africa

ora se lo tengono o ce lo rimandano ?


----------



## Trumpusconi (26 Gennaio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Kessie è uscito per infortunio al 30esimo nella partita di Coppa D'Africa valida per i quarti contro l'Egitto.


AHAHAHAHAHHAHA 

Sono senza parole ormai.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (26 Gennaio 2022)

ma siamo l'epicentro della sfiga mondiale. Santo dio


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Gennaio 2022)

Presidè rimani lì goditi le palme ivoriane e candidati per diventare il presidente del tuo pase. Wwuuu KESSIE pur le president


----------



## overlord (26 Gennaio 2022)

Se salta il crociato torna e sistema tutto.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Gennaio 2022)

il colmo, adesso la Costa d'Avorio volerà fuori con l'Egitto ma Kessiè torna sfasciato.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (26 Gennaio 2022)

Io spero sia un gran spavento...
Così Frank riflette


----------



## admin (26 Gennaio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Kessie è uscito per infortunio al 30esimo nella partita di Coppa D'Africa valida per i quarti contro l'Egitto.


Ormai si rompono anche a distanza


----------



## enigmistic02 (26 Gennaio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Kessie è uscito per infortunio al 30esimo nella partita di Coppa D'Africa valida per i quarti contro l'Egitto.


Per come la penso io, può pure restare lì fino a fine stagione.


----------



## Dexter (26 Gennaio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Kessie è uscito per infortunio al 30esimo nella partita di Coppa D'Africa valida per i quarti contro l'Egitto.


Speriamo sia un bel crociato. Così voglio vedere a Giugno quante big gli offrono 10 milioni


----------



## Trumpusconi (26 Gennaio 2022)

Comunque a quanto leggo pare una botta al costato.
Si sarà incrinato una costola al massimo, pareva molto dolorante.
Ma sempre di botta si tratta, tutto sommato forse meglio così


----------



## Swaitak (26 Gennaio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Kessie è uscito per infortunio al 30esimo nella partita di Coppa D'Africa valida per i quarti contro l'Egitto.


SE è rimasto zoppo firmiamo il rinnovo


----------



## Pungiglione (26 Gennaio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Kessie è uscito per infortunio al 30esimo nella partita di Coppa D'Africa valida per i quarti contro l'Egitto.


Se è crociato stappo la boccia buona, fatemi sapere


----------



## Andris (26 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Comunque a quanto leggo pare una botta al costato.
> Si sarà incrinato una costola al massimo, pareva molto dolorante.
> Ma sempre di botta si tratta, tutto sommato forse meglio così


in Africa in nazionale fanno interventi che in Europa spaventano solo a guardare, buono sia solo una botta


----------



## nybreath (26 Gennaio 2022)

dicono che è uscito per un dolore al fianco... ma che puo essere un dolore al fianco...


----------



## Blu71 (26 Gennaio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Kessie è uscito per infortunio al 30esimo nella partita di Coppa D'Africa valida per i quarti contro l'Egitto.



Niente di nuovo, lungo stop e poi via a zero.


----------



## Wetter (26 Gennaio 2022)

Visto ora il video, si tiene il fianco nella zona delle Milza. Quindi niente legato alle gambe. Speriamo non sia qualche tipo di strappo ai muscoli presenti in quella zona.


----------



## diavolo (26 Gennaio 2022)

Ci penserà la sua nuova squadra a curarlo al meglio,se dovesse aver bisogno di visite specialistiche noi al massimo gli possiamo consigliare di farsi fare un'impegnativa dal suo medico curante o qualche magia dalla mamma di Lukaku.


----------



## kYMERA (26 Gennaio 2022)

Figuratevi se non si rompeva


----------



## Butcher (26 Gennaio 2022)

Può rimanere lì per sempre


----------



## claudiop77 (26 Gennaio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Kessie è uscito per infortunio al 30esimo nella partita di Coppa D'Africa valida per i quarti contro l'Egitto.


Quindi è inutile tifare per l'Egitto, tanto non sarebbe disponibile per il derby.


----------



## Rudi84 (26 Gennaio 2022)

nybreath ha scritto:


> dicono che è uscito per un dolore al fianco... ma che puo essere un dolore al fianco...


Forse è l'otturatore dell'anca. Una cosa che probabilmente hanno solo i milanisti


----------



## mil77 (26 Gennaio 2022)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Quindi è inutile tifare per l'Egitto, tanto non sarebbe disponibile per il derby.


Va beh dipende, se è una forte botta al costato in 10 giorni si riprende.


----------



## Mika (26 Gennaio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Speriamo sia un bel crociato. Così voglio vedere a Giugno quante big gli offrono 10 milioni


Però non lamentatevi se poi appena a Bennacer viene un raffreddore poi gioca Bakayoko


----------



## folletto (26 Gennaio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Kessie è uscito per infortunio al 30esimo nella partita di Coppa D'Africa valida per i quarti contro l'Egitto.



Speriamo non sia niente di che, anche se ormai è andato se vogliamo qualificarci per la CL abbiamo bisogno dell'infamone


----------



## Djici (26 Gennaio 2022)

Peccato. Avrei preferito il crociato


----------



## Cataldinho (26 Gennaio 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> ma siamo l'epicentro della sfiga mondiale. Santo dio


Ma davvero. Forse è anche per quello che i giocatori se ne vanno o vogliono stipendi più alti.


----------



## Walker (26 Gennaio 2022)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Per come la penso io, può pure restare lì fino a fine stagione.


Appunto, in ogni caso una ragione in più per la tribuna fino a giugno.


----------



## Giofa (26 Gennaio 2022)

Rigori intanto se non sbaglio


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Gennaio 2022)

ma ci sono i rigori o gli shoot out? leggo di shoot out...
no no sono rigori.


----------



## bmb (26 Gennaio 2022)

Egitto ad un passo dalla qualificazione...


----------

